# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  φοβος

## afrula

Μου χε φυγει η ιδεα αυτη λεω δεν εισαι σα το βαμβακι και ουτε ανθρωπος ζωντανος η νεκρος ειναι.Και χτες που εγραφα εδω μου κολλησε το γαλα.ΓΙΑΤΙ???????Γιατι ολος ο κοσμος αυτο λεει παντα εισαι ασπρη σα το γαλα .Εγω προσωπικα δεν ειμαι αλλα υπαρχει ανθρωπος ζωντανος νεκρος ακριβως οπως το γαλα?????Θα τρελλαθω ελεος.Σιγουρα το χετε ακουσει ειδικα τα κοριτσια τι κανετε το πιστευετε?Εγω και η κοινη λογικη λεει οχι φυσικα μηπως εχετε αλλη αποψη και υπαρχει?Σωστε με σας παρακαλω εχω κλειστει στο σπιτι και κλαιω βασανιζομαι και πηγα να κανω μια αποπειρα αλλα δεν το εκανα τελικα.Αν θελετε εξηγηστε μου ειδικα κοριτσια που εχετε ανοιχτοχρωμη επιδερμιδα ασπρη αν και δε θελω να λεω αυτη τη λεξη.Δε θελω να ζω κουραστηκα πια ειμαι εξυπνη γιαυτο δε το συγχωρω στον ευατο μου αυτο.Και ναι ειμαι τρελλη.

----------


## vince

Και εγώ τρελός είμαι αφρούλα (όχι πάντα όμως ;)). Ηρέμησε. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω αλλά θα κάτσω να σε ακούσω προσεχτικά εφόσον έχω χρόνο στην διάθεση μου.

----------


## weird

Πρώτον δεν είσαι τρελή.
Και δεύτερον, δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος, ζωντανός ή νεκρός που να έχει δέρμα σαν το γάλα...
Οσο κι αν ψάξεις, δεν θα βρεις.

----------


## afrula

weird μου πε προχθες ενας φιλος μου οτι εισαι ασπρη σα το γαλα κανε κανα μπανακι οπως λενε ολοι .Με πειραξε αλλα χθες επαθα κριση.Λενε η nikole kidman ειναι κατασπρη οπως το γαλα αλλα δε το βλεπω.Εσυ?

----------


## weird

Πάω να δω φωτογραφίες της, να σου πω ...
ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕ!!!

Δες κι εγώ κι ο Vince,και πόσοι άλλοι, είμαστε δίπλα σου και θέλουμε να σε ακούσουμε και να σε βωοηθήσουμε...

----------


## afrula

Σας ευχαριστω που ειστε διπλα μου και με ακουτε αν και δε το αξιζω σας χαλαω τη διαθεση σας.

----------


## sunset

afrula νομιζω πως οσο λ.....και να καποιος δεν μπορει να αγγιξει τα χρωματα που εχει το γαλα αποψη μου παντα...η nicole ειναι ετσι αλλα οχι τοσο πολυ ειπαμε......ολα καλα θα πανε οσο και να μην το πιστευεις...να σε ρωτησω φοβασαι μην σε πουν κατασπρη ετσι?θελω να σε βοηθησω!

----------


## sunset

μας χαλας τη διαθεση?μακαρι να ακουγαμε ετσι ολων τα προβληματα ολοι οπως εδω μην ακουω βλακειουλες περιμενω μην σου..

----------


## weird

Πώς βαζουνε φωτό εδω πέρα?
Ξέρει κανείς???

----------


## sunset

αχ δεν βαζουνε το εχω δει κριμα εννοεις αβαταρ?αυτο σιγουρα οχι κανονικα δεν ξερω

----------


## weird

Λοιπον, στην εικόνα, φαίνεται άσπρο το δέρμα της?
http://www.mothersover40.com/Nicole_Kidman.jpg

----------


## afrula

Θελω να ακουσω εσας τι εννοουν οταν λενε εισαι ασπρη σα γαλα?Ολοι πρεπει να το εχετε ακουσει.Δηλαηα αφησα το βαμβακι που ημουν σιγουρη και πηρα το γαλα .Το ιδιο χρωμα ομως δεν ειναι?Εξω παλια οταν ηταν επιμονη η σκεψη το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα ηταν να παω τουαλετα με νευρα και να παρω χαρτι να το συκρινω και φυσικα μουτζωνομουν.Τωρα τι θα κανω που θα βρισκω γαλα?:):):)Εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση.

----------


## weird

Εννοούν, είσαι αρκετά ανοιχτόχρωμη. ( αλλά όχι άσπρη).

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πώς βαζουνε φωτό εδω πέρα?
> Ξέρει κανείς???


Υπάρχει ειδικό εικονίδιο στις επιλογές διαμόρφωσης του μηνύματος (αν δεις κάτω αριστερά στην οθόνη πρέπει να γράφει image) απλά κάνεις copy paste το link στην παράθεση..

----------


## sunset

κοιτα ηξερα μια κοπελα παλια που της το λεγαν ηταν λευκη αλλα οχι τετοιο πραμα δηλ να καταλαβεις ηταν ασπρη αλλα οχι το τελειως ας πουμ,ε

----------


## afrula

οχι εδω ειναι κανονικη σε αλλες φωτο ειναι κατασπρη αλλα δε συκρινεται με το γαλα.Τι κολλημα ειναι αυτο?Μου το ειπαν προχθες και ειμαι σε κατασταση εκτος ελεγχου ο πατερας μου γελαει και ο αδερφος μου και η μανα μου κλειστην μεσα να ησυχασουμε πια την αρρωστη λενε και εχουν και δικιο.

----------


## afrula

εγω παιδια ειμαι κανονικη ανοιχτοχρωμη οχι ασπρη.Αλλα τι τα λενε σε μενα δηλαδη σε ατομα σα τη nikole τι θα λεγανε εισαι φαντασμα?sunset ειπες ειναι ασπρη ναι λιγο σα το γαλα αλλα οχι ακριβως?Κατσε γιατι τρελλαθηκα τωρα

----------


## afrula

weird ειπες ομως οτι το γαλα και ολοι ξερουμε ειναι ασπρο αρα ?

----------


## afrula

weird ειναι βαμμενη εδω δε ξερω τι εχουν κανει ειναι κατασπρη αλλα εγω εψαξα και βρηκα τη ΡΟΟΥΖ ΜΑΚ ΓΚΟΟΥΑΝ που ειναι κατασπρη αν θελεις βρες την γιατι εγω οταν την ειχα δει στη tv ειχα παθει σοκ και μετα λεω τι χαζη που εισαι.Ειναι ηθοποιος απο τις μαγισσες τη σειρα στο star.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird ειπες ομως οτι το γαλα και ολοι ξερουμε ειναι ασπρο αρα ?


ΑΡΑ,όταν λένε κάτι τέτοιο, όταν κάνουν αυτήν την παρομοίωση ΔΕΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΛΟΓΟΥΝ.

Εσφαλμένα ταυτίζουν το γάλα με το ανοιχτόχρωμο, όσοι το κάνουν ή το λένε.
Εγώ προσωπικά ούτε το έχω ακούσει, ούτε το έχω πει...

----------


## afrula

υπαρχει ανθρωπος παιδια που να ναι ζωντανος η νεκρος σα το γαλα?Θελω τις αποψεις σας αν θελετε ................

----------


## afrula

τι σημαινει εισαι ασπρος σα το γαλα δε ξερω μπορει να ηρεμησω σε λιγο δυσκολο μου φαινεται αλλα αν καποιος μου το ξανα πει θα βγω εκτος ευατου μα τω Θεω!!!!!

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εγω παιδια ειμαι κανονικη ανοιχτοχρωμη οχι ασπρη.Αλλα τι τα λενε σε μενα δηλαδη σε ατομα σα τη nikole τι θα λεγανε εισαι φαντασμα?sunset ειπες ειναι ασπρη ναι λιγο σα το γαλα αλλα οχι ακριβως?Κατσε γιατι τρελλαθηκα τωρα


Το γάλα δεν σημαίνει άσπρο δέρμα απαραίτητα...

Άλλωστε τι σημασία έχει το χρώμα του δέρματος? Απο μόνο του δεν σημαίνει και πολλά. Να μου έλεγες οτι είσαι κατάμαυρη (απο φυλή στην Αφρική..αυτοί που είναι τελείως μαύροι) με κόκκαλο στο κεφάλι να το καταλάβω...βέβαια ούτε Εσκιμώους θα περίμενα να έχει το φορουμ...

----------


## Helena

σημαινει οτι εχεις ανοιχτοχρωμη επιδερμιδα αφρουλα.οχι τετοιος ανθρωπος ακριβως σαν το γαλα δεν υπαρχει.ουτε καν ο πεθαμενος δεν ειναι κατασπρος.

----------


## afrula

και τι σημαινει εισαι σα το γαλα τοτε?

----------


## Helena

σου απαντησα.ανοιχτοχρωμος.παρ ομοιωση ειναι

----------


## sunset

θα σου πω οταν το λενε αυτο προσπαθουν ισως να βρουν μια λεξη κατι μια λεξη που να παροιμοιαζει οχι πως ειναι ιδιο την λευκοτητα τους δερματος πχ και σε κατι αλλο πχ να λενε αυτος ειναι καταμαυρος σαν πισσα λεμε εδω δεν σημαινει οτι εχει το χρωμα της πισσας καταλαβες/η φιλη μου που σου λεω αβαφτη ηταν λευκη αλλα οχι το κατασπρο ουτε καν σαν τη νικολ

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird ειπες ομως οτι το γαλα και ολοι ξερουμε ειναι ασπρο αρα ?
> 
> 
> ...


ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ....

αλλά ΑΝ΄υπήρχε, γιατί αυτό σε τρομάζει τόσο?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΠ

Εσύ πως βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου? Το να είναι κάποιος πραγματικά άσπρος συμβένει μόνο αν είναι αλφικός (κάτι πολύ σπάνιο) κ τότε πράγματι μπορούμε να πούμε πως είναι σαν το γάλα. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι απλός έχουμε διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις δέρματος. Κάποιοι είναι πολύ ανοιχτόχρωμοι κ κάποιοι άλλοι με πιο σκούρο ή πολύ σκούρο δέρμα (να είσαι σίγουρη πως κ αυτοί ακούν διάφορα από τους άλλους). 
Τώρα για το τι λεν οι άλλοι δεν θα έπρεπε να σε νοιάζει. Σημασία έχει το πως βλέπεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου κ απ\'ότι διάβασα θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου κανονικό! 
Μη κολλάς λοιπόν σε κάτι που απλά χρησιμοποιήται ως έκφραση.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και τι σημαινει εισαι σα το γαλα τοτε?


Δεν σημαίνει κάτι απαραίτητα. Δεν παίζει απλά να σου το είπαν για να σε πειράξουν...? Εσένα τι σε ενόχλησε ..το πείραγμα ή οτι αισθάνθηκες ευάλωτη εκείνη την στιγμή?

----------


## afrula

το ξερω και εγω παιδια αλλα λεω μηπως ??Ειναι η φραση του λαου γιατι το λενε μου τη σπαει.Εκνευριζομαι ειδικα τωρα και θελω να τον πλακωσω στο ξυλο για να μου εξηγησει οτι φυσικα ειναι ψεματα δεν ισχυει και απο την αλλη να τον δειρω για να μη το ξαναχρησιμοποιησει εγω ξερω τι ειμαι και ειμαι ανοιχτοχρωμη δεν ειμαι λευκη.Δε θα αυτοκτονησω εγω για τον καθε ηλιθιο!!!Αμαν πια!!!!

----------


## sunset

εεε ναι ρε συ και παλι καλα που σε ειπε ετσι εδω εχ ακουσει να λενε οτι κακο μπορεις να φανταστεις χαιρομαι και αν δεν σε ξερω οτι θα εισαι καλα:mad:

----------


## afrula

Καλα εκει που παω να ηρεμησω ερχεστε και μου λετε αλφικοι.Τι ναι αυτο παλι αυτοι που ειναι κατασπροι τριχες και ολα?Αλλα ειπες σαν .Η παρομοιωση ειναι ψευτικη .Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## sunset

τωρα και εγω ειδα τι ειναι ναι ειναι παντου λευκοι και στα μαλλια απο οτι ειδα αυτο δεν εισαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ειναι ασθενεια σοβαρη απο οτι ειδα....εννοιεται ψευτικη εχω πολλα παραδειγματα να σου φερω .....ειμαι σιγιυρη οτι ειναι παρομοιωσεις του λαου..

----------


## weird

ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΔΕΡΜΑΤΟΣ

Το δέρμα μας αποτελεί το πιο εμφανές σημείο του ανθρώπινου φαινοτύπου, το ιδιαίτερο δε χαρακτηριστικό του είναι ότι παρουσιάζει πολλές χρωματικές διαβαθμίσεις μέσα στο ίδιο είδος. Μεταξύ των Πρωτευόντων, μόνο στους ανθρώπους συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο!

Το ανθρώπινο χρώμα μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από πολύ σκούρο καφέ σε ορισμένους Αφρικανούς, Αυστραλούς και Μελανήσιους έως σχεδόν ροζ κιτρινωπό σε ορισμένους Ευρωπαίους του Βορρά. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που να έχουν αληθινό μαύρο, λευκό, κόκκινο, η κίτρινο δέρμα. Αυτοί οι όροι συνήθως δεν αντανακλούν τη βιολογική πραγματικότητα.

ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΟΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΑΝΑΚΛΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΩΣΕΙΣ!!!

Το χρώμα της επιδερμίδας μας και οι διάφορες διακυμάνσεις της καθορίζονται πρωτίστως από την παρουσία της χρωστικής ουσίας μελανίνης


http://exeldim.bravehost.com/homo_sapiens/xrwma_a.htm

Ορίστε Αφρο μου, απο επιστημονική πηγη.

----------


## sunset

αφρουλα αυτη η φιλη μ ειχε και αναιμια ηταν χαλια 1.60 με 40 κιλα πως να στο πω ακομα και για το βαρος της την ειχαν παρομοιωσει καπως περιεργα αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι παρομοιωσεις στο ξαναλεω.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> το ξερω και εγω παιδια αλλα λεω μηπως ??Ειναι η φραση του λαου γιατι το λενε μου τη σπαει.Εκνευριζομαι ειδικα τωρα και θελω να τον πλακωσω στο ξυλο για να μου εξηγησει οτι φυσικα ειναι ψεματα δεν ισχυει και απο την αλλη να τον δειρω για να μη το ξαναχρησιμοποιησει εγω ξερω τι ειμαι και ειμαι ανοιχτοχρωμη δεν ειμαι λευκη.Δε θα αυτοκτονησω εγω για τον καθε ηλιθιο!!!Αμαν πια!!!!


Μπράβο! Έτσι πρέπει να είσαι...

...κοίτα όμως μην βρεθεί κάποιος που να αξίζει για σένα... του φερθείς άσχημα, όταν σου θυμίσει γνώριμες χαζές αντρικές συμπεριφορές και τελικά τον διώξεις με τον τρόπο σου...

Ενα balance χρειάζεται. Όσο μπορεί να επιτευχθεί αυτό..

----------


## afrula

ωχ!!!!!!!!τωρα παλι απο την αρχη????Δεν αντεχω 2 μερες προσπαθω να μη κανω κακο στον ευατο μου αλλα μακαρι να ερθει η στιγμη να το κανω.Τι ναι τωρα αυτο αλφικοι?Αφου ειπαμε δεν υπαρχει κανενας ρε γαμωτο μη με στελνετε μια ωρα αρχυτερα .Και ειχα ηρεμησει ρε γαμωτο!!!!!!!!!!!Αλλα τι φταιει και το ατομο ?

----------


## Helena

δεν ειναι αναγκη να εκνευριζεσαι ουτε να απελπιζεσαι. μπορει να στο ειπε με καθε καλη διαθεση..δηλαδη να εννουσε πηγαινε για μπανακι.για να χαρεις τη θαλασσα τωρα που καλοκαιριασε:)

να μην κανεις κακο στον εαυτο σου αφρουλα μου δεν πρεπει..και οποτε νιωθεις οτι τσιτωνεσαι να μπαινεις εδω να μας τα λες..οσα σκεφτεσαι..

----------


## sunset

παιζει και αυτο δεν ειναι ολα για κακο εμενα πχ σημερα επειδη ειμαι σταρατη μου παν ρε συ προλαβες να πας μπανιο?οχι λεω σοβαρα δεν πηγα και αυτο στη πλακιτσα δηλ

----------


## antara

είσαι γρήγορος σαν τον άνεμο, η επιδερμίδα σου είναι καθαρή σαν γυαλί, είσαι πονηρός σαν αλεπού, είσαι δειλός σαν κότα, είσαι άσπρος σαν το γάλα, είσαι μαύρος σαν τη νύχτα, το δέρμα σου είναι σαν σοκολάτα, τα μάτια σου είναι σαν αμύγδαλα....ουφ..!

αφρούλα , αυτό που διάβασα παραπάνω ότι τροφοδοτείς τις εμμονές σου , ζητώντας επιβεβαίωση για καθε τι που σκέφτεσαι είναι γεγονός. 
η εμμονές να σαι κάνουν να νιώθεις σαν τρελή, να μπλοκάρουν τελείως τη ζωή σου , να σε απελπίζουν και να σε οδηγήσουν σε σκέψεις άσχημες για σένα. 

λυπήθηκα πολύ με τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζουν το πρόβλημά σου οι δικοί σου. 
φοβάμαι ότι και η δουλειά που κάνεις με τη θεραπεύτρια ίσως να μην σε καλύπτει πλήρως.
το ευχάριστο είναι ότι υπάρχουν φάρμακα που μπορούν πραγματικά να σε βοηθήσουν αν ξεμπλοκάρεις τον εγκέφαλό σου ώστε να αρχίσεις μια πιο αναλυτική θεραπεία , που θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις για πιο λόγο το μυαλό σου αναγκάστηκε να σε μπλέξει σε αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο των εμμονών. 
σήμερα το γάλα, αύριο το γιαούρτι , μεθαύριο κάτι άλλο. αντί να συγκεντρώνεις όλες σου τις δυνάμεις για να δώσεις απάντηση σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα που σε βασανίζουν , κάνε τη χάρη στον εαυτό σου και δες λίγο πιο ώριμα το θέμα σου..
το θέμα σου είναι κάθε φορά να βρίσκεις ανθρώπους για να επιβεβαιώνουν ή να διαψεύδουν τις σκέψεις σου ή για να σταματήσεις να κολλάς σε κάθε σκέψη που περνάει απο το κεφάλι σου;;
τέτοιες σκέψεις και χαζά ερωτήματα περνούν από ολονών το μυαλό....είναι μια μηχανή που προβάλλει ταυτόχρονα εκατομμύρια ταινίες. διαλέγουμε όμως ποια θα παρακολουθήσουμε..ποιά μας είναι χρήσιμη , ποια μας κάνει καλό.
εσύ προφανώς έχεις καταλάβει ότι οι δικές σου ταινίες ούτε χρήσιμες είναι ούτε καλό σου κάνουν..γιατί λοιοπόν επιμένεις να πάρεςι κριτικες για αυτές αντί να δεις πως θα καταφέρεις να αλλάξεις κανάλι;
σε τι σου χρησιμευει να εξακολουθείς να θες μια απαντηση γαι το γαλα;
πραγματικα΄με όλη μου την ψυχή, έχοντας περάσει κι εγώ από τη φάση των περίεργων σκέψεων σου λέω ότι μπορείς να απαλλαγείς από αυτές , αρκεί να σταματήσεις να τις θρέφεις με τις σάρκες σου και να τολμήσεις να μπεις στην ουσία του προβλήματός σου που σίγουρα δεν είναι το γάλα!!
φιλικα!

----------


## sunset

εγω ειχα φαει κολλημα αλλα οχι εμμονη απλα τ σκεφτηκα μερικοι ανθρωποι που εχουν καταμαυρα ματια το ξερετε?ειχα κουφαθει και μ χε μεινει...!!αλλα οχι σαν κολλημα το ξαναλεω!

----------


## afrula

καλη μου weird με ολο το σεβασμο τα ηξερα αυτα αλλα λεει λευκοι.ΟΚ οι κανονικοι .Τωρα τι να κανω να μπλεξω με τους αλφικους οκ θα ναι ασπροι αλλα οχι ακριβως σα το γαλα ?Να το ψαξω?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by antara_
> είσαι γρήγορος σαν τον άνεμο, η επιδερμίδα σου είναι καθαρή σαν γυαλί, είσαι πονηρός σαν αλεπού, είσαι δειλός σαν κότα, είσαι άσπρος σαν το γάλα, είσαι μαύρος σαν τη νύχτα, το δέρμα σου είναι σαν σοκολάτα, τα μάτια σου είναι σαν αμύγδαλα....ουφ..!
> 
> αφρούλα , αυτό που διάβασα παραπάνω ότι τροφοδοτείς τις εμμονές σου , ζητώντας επιβεβαίωση για καθε τι που σκέφτεσαι είναι γεγονός. 
> η εμμονές να σαι κάνουν να νιώθεις σαν τρελή, να μπλοκάρουν τελείως τη ζωή σου , να σε απελπίζουν και να σε οδηγήσουν σε σκέψεις άσχημες για σένα. 
> 
> λυπήθηκα πολύ με τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζουν το πρόβλημά σου οι δικοί σου. 
> φοβάμαι ότι και η δουλειά που κάνεις με τη θεραπεύτρια ίσως να μην σε καλύπτει πλήρως.
> το ευχάριστο είναι ότι υπάρχουν φάρμακα που μπορούν πραγματικά να σε βοηθήσουν αν ξεμπλοκάρεις τον εγκέφαλό σου ώστε να αρχίσεις μια πιο αναλυτική θεραπεία , που θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις για πιο λόγο το μυαλό σου αναγκάστηκε να σε μπλέξει σε αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο των εμμονών. 
> ...


Θα συμφωνήσω......
το να κατευνάζουμε κάθε σκέψη, είναι σαν το παυσίπονο, δεν είναι ηλύση στο πρόβλημα.
Και σίγουρα οι γονείς σου δεν φαίνονται να καταλαβαίνουν, απο όσα γράφεις, τι ακριβώς περνάς...

Αφρούλα μου, εσύ καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΠ

Να σταματήσεις να ψάχνεις κ να κουράζεις το μυαλό σου άδικα. Δεν αξίζει. Προσπάθησε να σκευτείς κάτι άλλο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> καλη μου weird με ολο το σεβασμο τα ηξερα αυτα αλλα λεει λευκοι.ΟΚ οι κανονικοι .Τωρα τι να κανω να μπλεξω με τους αλφικους οκ θα ναι ασπροι αλλα οχι ακριβως σα το γαλα ?Να το ψαξω?


Οχι κοπέλα μου
θα το ψάξω εγώ.
Θα σου δείξω τι βρήκα. Εδώ είμαστε.
Περιμενε.

----------


## afrula

antara εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Αλλα τωρα μου ρηξαν τους αλφικους!!!Αυτοι ειναι σαν το γαλα δηλαδη?

----------


## weird

Λοιπον. Το κορίστι έχει αλφισμό, αλλα είναι πολύ ανοιχτόχρωμη ΡΟΖ. Ο τοίχος απο πίσω αντίθετα, είναι κατασπρος.

----------


## afrula

εγω ειχα το βαμβακι να με βοηθαει αν ακουω ασπρισες χλωμιασες και καθε τι.Αλλα χθες καταραμενη να ναι η μερα σκεφτηκα οτι ολος ο κοσμος χρησιμοποιει τη λεξη ΓΑΛΑ αν θελει να πει εισαι ασπρη ουτε γιαουρτια ουτε τιποτα τι μου λετε τωρα.ΑΧ τι το θελες αυτο με τους αλφικους ?Δε φταις εσυ βεβαια αλλα μου στερησες και τη τελευται α ελπιδα να ζησω...

----------


## weird

Πρέπει να φύγω.

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΣ Η ΝΕΚΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΠΡΟΣ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ.....

Αλλά Αφρο, αυτό δεν είναι λύση.
Να το περνάς ξανά και ξανά!
Μίλα με τον γιατρό σου... να σε βοηθήσει να στρέψεις ΑΛΛΟΥ τη σκέψη σου.!

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> πηγαινε για μπανακι.για να χαρεις τη θαλασσα τωρα που καλοκαιριασε:)


Να λέμε πάλι καλά που έχουμε και μια θάλασσα σε αυτή την χώρα..

Καλή συνέχεια στην συζήτηση.

----------


## Helena

ο ψυχολογος τι λεει για ολα αυτα αφρουλα ?σου εχει προτεινει καποιο τροπο να αντιμετωπιζεις αυτες τις σκεψεις που ερχονται ?μιλας για τις φοβιες που εχεις?θα θελες να μας πεις περισσοτερα γι αυτο?

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Helena_
> πηγαινε για μπανακι.για να χαρεις τη θαλασσα τωρα που καλοκαιριασε:)
> 
> 
> ...


χεχε μεγαλος ερωτας βινς παιδιοθεν :P:P

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΠ

Δες το διαφορετικά. Μη συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Όχι το χρώμα που έχει το γάλα δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τίποτε άλλο! Ακόμη κ από το χαρτί που είναι θεωριτικά κατάλευκο διαφέρει πόσο μάλον με το δέρμα των ανθρώπων.

----------


## afrula

weird μου στειλε σε υ2υ το ονομα σου να σου αναβω κερακι παντοτε αν ζησω.Εισαι ο αγγελος μου.Πως τα βρισκεις ολα αυτα?Εγω μολις το ειδα ειπα δεν ειναι σα γαλα φυσικα ουτε σα βαμβακι.

----------


## weird

Είδες?

:)))))

Αντε Αφορύλα μου σε αφήνω τώρα.
Χαίρομαι που ηρέμησες. Αλλά ξέρεις, οτι πίσω απο τις σκέψεις είναι το πρόβλημα!
Καληνύχτα!

----------


## afrula

weird και φυσικα ουτε αν αρρωστησει η πεθανει θα ναι σα το γαλα η το βαμβακι?

----------


## weird

OXI!!!
Oταν πεθάνε θα κιτρινίσει - χλωμιάσει και θα γίνει γκρίζο το δέρμα της γιατί δεν θα οξυγωνόνεται και δεν θα κυκλοφορεί το αίμα.

----------


## afrula

και οταν αρρωστησει?????

----------


## afrula

το ιδιο θα ναι αλλα χλωμο καμια σχεση με γαλατα και βαμβακια?weird να σαι παντα καλα ξερεις οτι το καλο που μου κανεις θα σου ρθει πισω.Ελπιζω σε οτι θελεις!!!

----------


## sunset

Πωπω συμφωνω με weird Πραγματι το κοριτσι ειναι λευκο πολυ αλλα προς το ροζ ο τοχος θεωρητικα ειναι πιο λευκος ας πουμε!

----------


## afrula

Παιδια δεν σας εω πει γιατι φοβαμαι πιο πολυ.Οταν ακουω σχολια κοκκινιζω και μου σπαει τα νευρα σε βαθμο να θελω να παω σπιτι .Το χα ξεπερασει ειχα 3 χρονια να κοκκινησω εντονα εννοω αλλα επανηλθε.Τωρα εξαιτιας αυτου μου ρθε παλι μια παραλογη ιδεα.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΖΕΙ Η ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΣ ΣΑ ΤΗ ΝΤΟΜΑΤΑ????και εγω γελαω αλλα μου κολλησε και θελω να επιβεβαιωθω.Εγω πιστευω οχι ετσι δεν ειναι αλλα δε πειθομαι γαμωτο.Βοηθειστε να ξεπερασω και αυτη την ηλιθιοτητα .Να ψαξω για αρρωστειες που κοκκινιζουν?Θεε μου ελεος πια...Παιδια σας παρακαλω πειτε μου δεν ιχυει .Ρωτησα τη μανα μου ναι μου λεει κοκκινιζουν ντοματα γινονται αντε βρες ακρη.weird βοηθεια!!!!!!!!

----------


## sunset

οταν κοκκινιζεις νρεπεσαι αποκλειεται λογικα να γινεις κατακοκκινη τι εισαι?!να ειδες παλι που παιζον οι παρομοιωσεις?

----------


## krino

ενα εχω καταλαβει,
οτι εχεις ενα ζορι με τα χρωματα και τις εκφανσεις που εχουν πανω σου.

Παλια ειχες κολλησει με το ασπρο, τωρα με το κοκκινο.
Αν βρεθει καποιος και σου πει, οτι αμα φας πολλες μελιτζανες, γινεσαι μελιτζανι θα το πιστεψεις?
γιατι οχι θα μου πεις....

Εκεινο που με παραξενευει,
ειναι οτι στο φορουμ εχεις κανει παρα πολλες αναλυσεις,
αμφιβαλλω ομως αν της εχεις βαλει σε μια ταξη με καποιον ειδικο τετ α τετ.

----------


## afrula

εχω αρχισει και ειμαστε στην αρχη.Δε με ενδιαφερει το μελιτζανι krino με ενδιαφερουν τα πραγματικα χρωματα που εχει και η επιδερμιδα σου!!!Κατακοκκινη γινομαστε αν οχι ολοι καποιοι παρα πολυ αλλα σα τοματα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ.Ετσι δεν ειναι?Θα ψαξω ασθενειες να δω...

----------


## afrula

κρινο ο ειδικος παιρνει 15 ευρω και ειναι καθε βδομαδα μια φορα και ενα μηνα επαιρνε ιστορικο .Τωρα τη τελευταια φορα μου ειπε να μην επιβεβαιωνω και ειμαι σα αλυσοδεμενη και δε το κανω με το ασπρο ουτε με το ασχημο .Τωρα μου ρθε το κοκκινισμα σα τοματα δε μπορω θα σκασω θελω να πειστω.Εχω φτασει να μαι εξαντλημενη ,να χω χασει την αισθηση του χρονου ,να ειμαι αμιλητη να χω γινει ενα ρομποτ.Δε μαρεσει τιποτα ουτε θελω κατι .Το μονο που θελω ειναι να πειστω και γιαυτο και σιγα σιγα θα δω τι θα κανω?Ειναι τρελλο ρε παιδια δεν υπαρχει?Η υπαρχει και εγω ειμαι τρελλη και αχρηστη?:(

----------


## afrula

sunset κατακοκκινη γινομαι και εγω και αλλοι απο ντροπη απο ανασφαλεια απο φοβο απο ζεστη.Αλλα σα τοματα ρε παιδια δεν υπαρχει?Πως θα πειστω ομως?

----------


## krino

οχι δεν ειναι ετσι!
μερικοι κοκκινιζουν και ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο.
Δεν υπαρχουν ασθενιες πισω απο αυτο.


Αν και αργησες να το συζητησεις το θεμα με ειδικο,
το οτι εκανες την αρχη,
πιστευω οτι θα σου λυσει πολλα προβληματα.

----------


## afrula

οχι βρε δε με καταλαβες.Σου λεω υπαρχει ανθρωπος να κοκκινιζει σα τοματα???Και σου ξαναλεω να ψαξω για ασθενειες να δω αν ακομα και σε αυτες γινεται καποιος σα τοματα?Με καταλαβες?Προς Θεου ειμαι λιγο τρελη αλλα οχι τοσο.....

----------


## krino

εχω δει ανθρωπο να ειναι πιο κοκκινος απο τον ηλιο....
αλλα λιγοτερο αγχωδης απο εσενα.
Περισσοτερο ταλαιπωρούταν απο τον ιδρωτα το καλοκαιρι παρα οτι αλλο.

;)

----------


## afrula

o ηλιος δεν ειναι κοκκινος .Καλα αστο δε καταλαβαινεις.Και ναι δεν ειμαι αγχωδης ειμαι παθολογικα αγχωδης εσενα σε πειραζει?

----------


## weird

Afro είμαι στην δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά.
Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου απαντήσω. 

Απο πρώτης άποψης, μου φαίνεται οτι δεν υπάρχει κανένας άνθρωπος, ζωντανός, νεκρός, υγιής ή άρρωστος, που να έχει χρώμα όπως μια ντομάτα. 

Θα σου απαντήσω τεκμηριωμένα.

Πώς πάνε οι συνεδρίες με τον γιατρό?
Τι σου λέει εκείνος?

----------


## afrula

μολις ξεσπασα και τα σπασα ολα και δε ξερω τι θα γινει

----------


## weird

Kαλά κάνεις και ξεσπάς.
Φαίνεται έχεις πολύ πράγμα μέσα σου να βγάλεις.

Αφρουλα, γιατί όλο αυτό?
Γιατί δεν βοηθά ο ειδικός?
Εσύ τι λες κορίτσι μου?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> o ηλιος δεν ειναι κοκκινος .Καλα αστο δε καταλαβαινεις.Και ναι δεν ειμαι αγχωδης ειμαι παθολογικα αγχωδης εσενα σε πειραζει?


μην κολλας στο ηλιο, γενικα εχω δει κοκκινωπους ανθρωπους.

Εμενα δεν με πειραζει καθολου, αν εσυ αισθανεσαι καλα.
Παρολα αυτα, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εχεις αργησει να ξεκινησεις την επαφη σου με καποιον ειδικο.
Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να αποκτησεις καλη επαφη με αυτον που εχεις επιλεξει.


Φυσικα το οτι τα σπας, δεν λυνει κανενα προβλημα, παρα μονο σε εκτονωνει.

----------


## afrula

γιατι ειναι ασχετος δε καταλαβαινει ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια και ειδικευομενος στη γνωσιακη στο 2ο ετος.Θελει 4 χρονια για να παρεις πτυχιο.Βεβαια ειναι ψυχολογος και μια φορα τη βδομαδα 15 ευρω εχουν οι δικοι μου περισσοτερα δε μπορουν.Δε ξερω ειλικρινα εχω τρελλαθει.Κοροιδευα το krino πιο πανω παω και σε αλλα χρωματα και λεω υπαρχει αυτο το χρωμα στον ανθρωπο ?Η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει.Αυριο παω στο ψυχιατρο μου που μαλλον θα με κλεισει μεσα γιατι προσπαθω να κανω αποπειρες αλλα ειμαι δειλη και τρεμω τη κολαση.Απο την αλλη θελω να νιωσω αναλαφρη και ας μεινω και αστεγη.Δεν αντεχεται.weird πρωτη φορα συμβαινει αυτο και φοβαμαι που παω ?Οδευω προς αλλη ασθενεια?Ειμαι τρελλη ενα τιποτα και αορατη μακαρι να μην ειχα γεννηθει ολη μου η ζωη ειναι μια αποτυχια.Ποτε δεν εζησα κατι και το απολαυσα με ολη μου τη ψυχη.Εσυ κοριτσι μου να σεχει καλα ο Θεος παντα καλα και την οικογενεια σου αλλα ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.Ας μη κανω ονειρα ειμαι τρελλη και θα παω ειτε ψυχιατρειο ειτε κολαση.Αρκετα ως εδω ξεφτιλιστηκε το ταχα πανεξυπνο μυαλο μου,η ψυχουλα μου.Εσενα σε πρηζω χωρις να χω το δικαιωμα αυτο και ειμαι μια ντροπη για ολους .Παιδια σας ευχαριστω γιατι δε τολμουσα να τα πω αυτα σε αλλους γιατι θα με παιρναν για τρελλη πρεγμα που ειναι αληθεια.Αυτη η μερα θα ναι η τελευταια.Θα παρω ολα τα χαπια και δε με νοιαζει τιποτα.Απλως δε θελω να αισθανομαι τιποτα ουτε αγχος ουτε φοβο και δε με νοιαζει ουτε η ευτυχια και η χαρα.Θελω να πεθανω μονο.Τι φταιτε εσεις οι γονεις μου ο αδερφος μου που εχει ψυχωση να τον τρελλαινω με ολα αυτα.Αντιο και θα σας θυμαμαι παντοτε τωρα που θα παω δε ξερω .Ας καιγομαι τι να πω .

----------


## krino

δεν βλεπω το λογο να ταλαιπωριεσαι ετσι για κατι που μπορεις να λυσεις - ισως οχι αμεσα αλλα μετα απο καποιες συνεδριες.

Το οτι εχεις επαφη με ενα ψυχολογο ο οποιος (οπως γραφεις) δεν εχει την εμπειρια οχι μονο δεν βοηθαει αλλα σε σπρωχνει και σε αλλο τελμα.
Βρες ενα ψυχολογο εμπειρο κατα την γνωμη σου και σταματα τους ερασιτεχνισμους.
Εχεις ενα απλο κολλημα εδω καμποσους μηνες και πιστευω οτι εισαι μια απλη συνηθισμενη περιπτωση, που ομως το εχεις χειριστει λανθασμενα.

Το να πας στο ψυχιατρο δεν θα σου δωσει λυση - αν ηταν θα το ειχε ηδη κανει,
για αυτο σου ξαναλέω οτι θα πρεπει να βρεις ενα σωστο ειδικο, εμπειρο να σε καθοδηγησει και να σου δωσει απαντησεις σε ολα αυτα που σε βασανιζουν.


Καντο γιατι ειναι κριμα να ταλαιπωριεσαι ετσι αδικα....

----------


## Helena



----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> γιατι ειναι ασχετος δε καταλαβαινει ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια και ειδικευομενος στη γνωσιακη στο 2ο ετος.Θελει 4 χρονια για να παρεις πτυχιο.Βεβαια ειναι ψυχολογος και μια φορα τη βδομαδα 15 ευρω εχουν οι δικοι μου περισσοτερα δε μπορουν.Δε ξερω ειλικρινα εχω τρελλαθει.Κοροιδευα το krino πιο πανω παω και σε αλλα χρωματα και λεω υπαρχει αυτο το χρωμα στον ανθρωπο ?Η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει.Αυριο παω στο ψυχιατρο μου που μαλλον θα με κλεισει μεσα γιατι προσπαθω να κανω αποπειρες αλλα ειμαι δειλη και τρεμω τη κολαση.Απο την αλλη θελω να νιωσω αναλαφρη και ας μεινω και αστεγη.Δεν αντεχεται.weird πρωτη φορα συμβαινει αυτο και φοβαμαι που παω ?Οδευω προς αλλη ασθενεια?Ειμαι τρελλη ενα τιποτα και αορατη μακαρι να μην ειχα γεννηθει ολη μου η ζωη ειναι μια αποτυχια.Ποτε δεν εζησα κατι και το απολαυσα με ολη μου τη ψυχη.Εσυ κοριτσι μου να σεχει καλα ο Θεος παντα καλα και την οικογενεια σου αλλα ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.Ας μη κανω ονειρα ειμαι τρελλη και θα παω ειτε ψυχιατρειο ειτε κολαση.Αρκετα ως εδω ξεφτιλιστηκε το ταχα πανεξυπνο μυαλο μου,η ψυχουλα μου.Εσενα σε πρηζω χωρις να χω το δικαιωμα αυτο και ειμαι μια ντροπη για ολους .Παιδια σας ευχαριστω γιατι δε τολμουσα να τα πω αυτα σε αλλους γιατι θα με παιρναν για τρελλη πρεγμα που ειναι αληθεια.Αυτη η μερα θα ναι η τελευταια.Θα παρω ολα τα χαπια και δε με νοιαζει τιποτα.Απλως δε θελω να αισθανομαι τιποτα ουτε αγχος ουτε φοβο και δε με νοιαζει ουτε η ευτυχια και η χαρα.Θελω να πεθανω μονο.Τι φταιτε εσεις οι γονεις μου ο αδερφος μου που εχει ψυχωση να τον τρελλαινω με ολα αυτα.Αντιο και θα σας θυμαμαι παντοτε τωρα που θα παω δε ξερω .Ας καιγομαι τι να πω .


Αφρούλα,
τώρα μόλις είδα το μνμ σου. 

Δεν με πρήζεις ούτε εμένα ούτε κανεναν άλλο. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ έχουμε διάθεση να σε ακούσουμε και να σε βοηθήσουμε. 

Θα μου κάνεις μια χάρη?
Σταμάτα να αισθάνεσαι ένοχη για την κατάστασή σου.
Δεν φταις εσύ για αυτό που περνάς, δεν είναι δικό σου το λαθος.

Εσύ το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να βρεις έναν σωστό ειδικό που θα σε καλύπτει. 

\"Οδευω προς αλλη ασθενεια?Ειμαι τρελλη ενα τιποτα και αορατη μακαρι να μην ειχα γεννηθει ολη μου η ζωη ειναι μια αποτυχια.\"

Αφρο μου, αυτές είναι σκέψεις εν ώρα κρίσεις! Για την ακρίβεια, δεν είναι καν σκέψεις, είναι συναισθήματα, μην τις ακούς! Ετσι νιώθεις τώρα, δεν είναι αλήθεια οτι θα νιώθεις έστι για πάντα.


Αυτό που έχεις λέγεται ιδεοληψία και έχει να κάνει με το άγχος και τις εσωτερικες σου συγκρούσεις.
Δεν είναι τρέλα κοπέλα μου και το καταλαβαίνω να φοβάσαι λόγω του αδερφού σου την τρέλα, αλλά καμία σχέση!

Κι εγώ και η ανταρα και άλλα μέλη έχουμε περάσει απο παρόμοια! Χρειάζεσαι καλή ψυχοθεραπεία και φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Αλήθεια, παίρνεις φάρμακα? κι αν ναι τί αποτέλεσμα έχεις δει?

ΞΕΠΕΡΝΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ!
Πίστεψε το καλή μου,
και κάποια μέρα, θα ζήσεις αυτό που ονειρεύεται η ψυχούλα σου.

Γράφεις \"δεν θέλω να αισθάνομαι άγχος και φόβο\"
Να ξερες, πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω. 
Να ξερες, κι εγώ έχω σκεφτεί να αυτοκτονήσω παλιότερα, αλλά το βρήκα ανούσιο. 

Σου έχω στείλει u2u. 

Ηρεμησε, μια κρίση είναι, θα περάσει!

:))

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα 
σε παρακαλούμε όλοι εδώ 
γιατί σε νοιαζόμαστε
θα έρθουν πάλι καλύτερες μέρες
είμαι σίγουρη!
Κι εμείς περάσαμε ιδεοληψίες καλή μου, δεν είσαι η μόνη, πίστεψέ το!
Θα γίνεις καλά!
Η μέρα αυτή θα έρθει
αν αποφασίζεις να ζήσεις
κρίμα δεν είναι να επιλέξεις το αντίθετο
και να μη γίνεις όπως ονειρεύεσαι;
Η Αφρούλα των ονείρων σου
που ζει, γελά, ερωτεύεται, αγαπά και αγαπιέται...


Αρκεί να βρεις τον κατάλληλο ψυχολόγο
και όταν αισθάνεσαι έτσι 
να παίρνεις τον ψυχίατρο κατευθείαν τηλέφωνο να τον συμβουλευτείς.

----------


## vince

Afrula να μας μιλήσεις όσο θέλεις... ότι σκέψη έχεις βγάλε την από μέσα σου.

Μίλησε μας!

----------


## nature

Νομίζω πως έχει πάρει το μάτι μου, κάτι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές που σου προσφέρουν 24ωρη ψυχολογική υποστήριξη δωρεάν αν βρίσκεσαι σε ανάγκη. Τις ξέρει κανείς? Υπάρχουν πράγματι ή το μπερδεύω με άλλη χώρα? Μήπως θα βοηθούσε τη φίλη μας την αφρούλα σε κάτι στιγμές σαν αυτές?

----------


## giota

Ναι έχει ο Ασκήτης ένα τηλέφωνο 24 ώρες για υποστήριξη.Δεν θυμάμαι το τηλέφωνο ίσως στις πληροφορίες το δίνουν.Σαν ψυχίατρο δεν τον συνιστώ καλύτερα ένα νοσοκομειακό γιατρό,ή σε κάποιον καλό ψυχίατρο.

----------


## nature

Βρήκα στο νετ. Είναι σε συνεργασία με το υπουργείο Υγείας. Λέγεται Γραμμή παρέμβασης και έχει αστική χρέωση. 24ώρες/7μέρες τη βδομάδα

http://www.olimazi.eu/common/popup_article.php?articleid=16961

----------


## tomasliak

afrula εχω να σου πω κατι καλο.οταν κανεις αυτες τις ασχημες σκεψεις εκεινη τι στιγμη σκεψου απλα οτι πιο ωραιο σου ερχεται στο μυαλο.πχ θαλλασα ηλιος οτιδηποτε σε ευχαριστει εσενα.πιστεψε με πιανει δοκιμασε το

----------


## afrula

βρε παιδια και που θα βρω τον ειδικο ψυχολογο?Πηγαινα σε μια με βοηθησε αλλα ενιωθα 6 στα 10 οτι δεν εχει πειρα .Που να παω επιτελους???????Δεν αντεχεται η κατασταση

----------


## weird

Αφρούλα, 
χαίρομαι που είσαι καλα!
Σε σκεφτόμουν κι έλεγα, τι να κάνεις.

Μου αρέσει πολύ που άλλαξες τον τίτλο του θρεντ, σε κάτι πιο βαθύ.

Τον φόβο.

Αυτόν τον φόβο πρέπει να δουλέψετε με τον ειδικό.

Θα σου έλεγα, εμπιστεύσου την αίσθησή σου, οτι η προηγούμενη δεν σε \"έπιανε\",
όσο για το πού να απευθυνθείς, πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, σίγουρα όμως άλλα παιδιά που είναι στην περιοχή σου, θα ξέρουν να σου προτείνουν κάποιον.

----------


## afrula

ειμαι καλυτερα ναι .Με βοηθησε πολυ να μην ειμαι αχαριστη αλλα κατι δε μεπειθε .Δε ξερω βαριοταν δε ξερω δε μου μαθε τεχνικες δεν ειχε παρει ιστορικο ενω ο κακομοιρος ο ανειδικευτος πηρε.Δε ξερω δεν ηταν μπορω να πω η επιστημονας που επιτελους θα αφηνα τη ψυχουλα μου σε αυτην και θα ημουν ασφαλης οπως με τον ψυχιατρο.Αν και σκεφτομαι να ξαναπαω να τη δω να τη ρωτησω και γενικα να δω τι μπορει να μου προσφερει .Αλλα παω 3 χρονια σαυτη τωρα θα με βοηθησει?Η θα μαναλαβει απο την αρχη?Παιδια δε ξερω ειδικα τωρα δε ξερω.Θελω τις αποψεις σας.Ηρεμησα λιγο.weird παιρνω 3 effexor των 150 3 tranxene των 20 και μισο ταβορακι των 2,5 γιατι δε μπορω να το κοψω.Και αποψε μου εβαλε το entact το οποιο εμαθα ειναι σαν το cipralex.Τι ειναι αυτο παλι φοβαμαι και με τουτο αχ αυτα τα φαρμακα η σωτηρια και η δυστυχια μας ταυτοχρονα ειναι.weird εσυ που εκανες ψυχοθεραπεια η η antara ?Εκτος αθηνων ?

----------


## weird

Κορίτσι μου είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη και η θεραπεύτριά μου το ίδιο.
Αν θέλεις, μπορώ να της πω να μου συστήσει κάποιον που εμπιστεύεται στην Αθήνα. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και τον διαχειριστή, τον Νίκο, θα ξέρει να σου πει υποθέτω.

Απλά η δική μου, δεν ειδικεύεται στην γνωσιακή και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και αυτή που θα σου συστήσει, θα είναι της προσέγγισης gestalt.

Εχω αναρτήσει πληροφορίες στα γενικά αλλά και στο θέμα με την αντάρα.

Πάντως απόψε, είσαι ήρεμη, φαίνεται.
Μπράβο κοπέλα μου,
θα βρεις κάποιον, στα χέρια του, να αποθέσεις την ψυχούλα σου!

Το νιώθω και το πιστεύω.

----------


## afrula

πότε ομως βρε weird ?εκανα τη βλακεια και την εκοψα και εχασα 2 μηνες και τρελλαθηκα, ενω ημουν σε μια σταθερη κατασταση ,τις ειχα τις ιδεες αλλα γελαγα.Τωρα μεχρι εξωγηινους εφτασα ,παιρνω και αλλα χρωματα να συγκρινω .ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ.Το ενστικτο μου ειναι να γυρισω σε αυτην και βλεπουμε μετα .ΤΟ ΝΑ ξαναγυρισω ομως εκει που ημουν με τη ψυχολογο αυτο με τρομαζει.Ξεφυγα απο τα ορια τι να πω.Πρεπει να γελαγατε τουλαχιστον σας εκανα να γελατε.Δεν επρεπε να φτασω και να ξεφυγω τοσο !!!Πως θα την αντικρυσω ?Τι βλακειες ελεγα Θεε μου.Τουλαχιστον πιστευω οτι με ολα αυτα που περναω ,κατι καλο θα γινει στο μελλον.Μακαρι να γινω καλα ,τουλαχιστον οπως πριν το να νιωσω μια ομορφη πεταλουδα αμεριμνη απο βλακειες ειναι ανεκδοτο μου το πε ο γιατρος και γελαγα.Μου ειπε θα γινεις καλα και σου βαζω και στοιχημα χαριτολογωντας και εσκασα στο γελιο.Πηγα να του πω το αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερεις?

----------


## weird

Δεν γελάσαμε.
Η κατάσταση ξέφυγε. Χαίρομαι που το είδες.

Πρέπει να σε αφήσω!

Καλό βραδυ. :))

----------


## afrula

Επισης και εγω να ηρεμησω.Σευχαριστω για ολα .......

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Πρεπει να γελαγατε τουλαχιστον σας εκανα να γελατε.


Αφρούλα εννοείται πως δε γελάσαμε.Όλοι έχει τύχει να κάνουμε διάφορες σκέψεις στη διάρκεια της ζωής μας που φαντάζουν ότι δε στέκουν.....
Ήταν σκέψεις της ασθένειας κ όχι ΄δικές΄ σου.
Χαίρομαι πολύ που σε είδα πολύ ήρεμη.
Καλή συνέχεια,όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!
ο γιατρός έβαλε κ στοίχημα........

----------


## afrula

παιδια ειχα ηρεμησει και μου κατσε αν κανω πηλινγκ ,μασκες και διαφορα για καθαρισμο της επιδερμιδας ξερουν τα κοριτσια λεω θα ασπρισει μηπως λεω σα βαμβακι?Οχι βεβαια αλλα μου κολλησε .Τι να πω Τεταρτη θα παω στη παλια μου ψυχολογο και θα δουμε.Υπομονη.Λεω Παναγια μου τι τρελλη εισαι αλλα δε πειθομαι γιατι?Μηπως με τα χαπια δε μπορουμε να αναλυσουμε η να εξετσουμε σωστα το ζητημα.Τι κανουν στον εγκεφαλο γαμωτο?

----------


## afrula

weird σε παρακαλω μπορεις να βγαλεις την εικονα που εβαλες απο το θεμα σου γιατι μου κανει κακο.Καταλαβες....πιστευω .Ερχονται στιγμες που τα σκαλιζω.Αν γινεται βγαλτην αλλιως ο υπευθυνος!!!!!

----------


## weird

Tην έβγαλα Αφρούλα μου!

Ευχομαι να είσαι καλά.

----------


## weird

Αφρούλα, απο ότι κατάλαβα οι ιδέες επανήλθαν, ίσως λίγο διαφορετικες αλλά επανήλθαν.

Βλέπεις λοιπόν, οτι αν και αρκετοί απο εμάς σου παραθέσαμε επιχειρήματα, το συζητήσαμε, σε πείσαμε προς στιγμήν και ηρέμησες, μετά απο λίγες μέρες, η αναστάτωση επανήλθε.

Γράφεις \" δεν πείθομαι\".
Ετσι είναι, αυτές οι σκέψεις, οι ιδέες, δεν πείθονται με λογικά επιχειρήματα.

Επομένως μήπως κάθε προσπάθεια που κάνεις να απαντάς στα ερωτήματα που σου θέτει το μυαλό σου είναι ασκοπη?

Μήπως πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς αλλου?
Να στρέψεις αλλού την προσοχή σου κι όχι πάνω στις ιδέες?

----------


## afrula

Ακριβως weird .Tωρα με ενοχλει ενα σημαδακι στο προσωπο που ουτε καν φαινεται αλλα οταν τα βλεμματα πεφτουν πανω σε εκεινη την μερια αθελα τους γιατι δε φαινεται εγω αγχωνομαι.Αφου χθες ηρθα σπιτι σαν τρελλη ,ξεσηκωσα τη καημενη την οικογενεια μου για να παω να κανω λειζερ να εξαφανιστει τελειως.Απο Σεπτεμβρη τωρα γιατι απαγορευεται το λειζερ.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειχα παει στα HONDOS με καλη διαθεση και εγω μιλουσα στη κοπελα και τη κοιταζα στα ματια ενω εκεινη σε εκεινη τη μερια.Μετα ηρθα σπιτι λεω τι κοιταζε ετσι δεν εχω τιποτα ουτε καν το εχω σκεφτει το σημαδακι 5 χρονια να φανταστεις και λεω μηπως το δε ?Γιατι εκει ειναι γεματο φωτα και στο μακιγιαζ υπαρχουν οι ειδικες λαμπες φθορισμου δε ξερω και επαθα τη κρισουλα φωνες .πεταγα αντικειμενα.Αλλη φορα θα ρωταω τι κοιτας εκει αν ξαναγινει κατι και δε με νοιαζει τι θα κανει ο αλλος η πως θα το δει .ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΕΥΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΛΑΦΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ.Η αλλη ηλιθιοτητα νιωθω αβολα να χρησιμοποιω αντιηλιακο μηπως ασπριζει!!!!Σημερα πηγα στη ψυχολογο εφαγε το πενηνταρικο τζαμπα η χαζη και μου πε δε μπορει να βοηθησει αλλο .Λες και τα κανε σωστα και τα μπροστα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Ακριβως weird .Tωρα με ενοχλει ενα σημαδακι στο προσωπο που ουτε καν φαινεται αλλα οταν τα βλεμματα πεφτουν πανω σε εκεινη την μερια αθελα τους γιατι δε φαινεται εγω αγχωνομαι.Αφου χθες ηρθα σπιτι σαν τρελλη ,ξεσηκωσα τη καημενη την οικογενεια μου για να παω να κανω λειζερ να εξαφανιστει τελειως.Απο Σεπτεμβρη τωρα γιατι απαγορευεται το λειζερ.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειχα παει στα HONDOS με καλη διαθεση και εγω μιλουσα στη κοπελα και τη κοιταζα στα ματια ενω εκεινη σε εκεινη τη μερια.Μετα ηρθα σπιτι λεω τι κοιταζε ετσι δεν εχω τιποτα ουτε καν το εχω σκεφτει το σημαδακι 5 χρονια να φανταστεις και λεω μηπως το δε ?Γιατι εκει ειναι γεματο φωτα και στο μακιγιαζ υπαρχουν οι ειδικες λαμπες φθορισμου δε ξερω και επαθα τη κρισουλα φωνες .πεταγα αντικειμενα.Αλλη φορα θα ρωταω τι κοιτας εκει αν ξαναγινει κατι και δε με νοιαζει τι θα κανει ο αλλος η πως θα το δει .ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΕΥΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΛΑΦΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ.Η αλλη ηλιθιοτητα νιωθω αβολα να χρησιμοποιω αντιηλιακο μηπως ασπριζει!!!!Σημερα πηγα στη ψυχολογο εφαγε το πενηνταρικο τζαμπα η χαζη και μου πε δε μπορει να βοηθησει αλλο .Λες και τα κανε σωστα και τα μπροστα.


Ακριβώς.
Ηρθε ένα νέο κόλημμα.
Μια νέα σκέψη.
Ενα νέο άγχος.

Αφρούλα, βλέπεις οτι ακόμα κι αν ασχοληθείς με την σκέψη, αυτή θα επανέλθει.
Μήπως η λύση βρισκεται στο να μην ασχοληθείς καθόλου με αυτήν την σκέψη?

Μήπως να έκλεινες τα αυτιά στην φωνή που στην υπαγορεύει?

Καταλαβαίνω πόσο δύσκολο είναι.
Αλλά γίνεται. 

Απο την άλλη, μπορείς και να ασχοληθείς... να το συζητάμε, να καταλήξουμε κάπου, να ανακουφιστείς και μετά, πάλι απο την αρχή.

Τι λες?

υγ. Οσο για την ψυχολόγο, θυμάμαι τις αμφιβολίες που είχες εκφράσει για την δουλειά που κάνετε.
Σου εύχομαι να βρεις εναν πιο κατάλληλο ψυχολογο.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Σημερα πηγα στη ψυχολογο εφαγε το πενηνταρικο τζαμπα η χαζη και μου πε δε μπορει να βοηθησει αλλο .Λες και τα κανε σωστα και τα μπροστα.


Αφρούλα,τόσο καιρό που διαβάζω θέματα σου εντοπίζω ένα πρόβλημα που νομίζω ότι εμποδίζει την ίαση σου.

Ότι δεν έχεις έναν ειδικό να εμπιστεύεσαι κ να΄ναι σταθερά δίπλα σου.

Πιστεύω πως εκεί πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς.
Είναι κρίμα να τυραννιέσαι για κάτι που αντιμετωπίζεται μόνο κ μόνο επειδή δεν έχεις τον κατάλληλο ειδικό να σε βοηθήσει.
Τι θα κάνεις τελικά με την ψυχολόγο?Θα συνεχίσεις μ΄αυτή?θα ψάξεις για άλλη?

----------


## afrula

θα ψαξω στο κεντρο στην Ομονοια που πηγαινω επαγγελματια.Αλλα θα κανει δουλεια ?Θα μου πει και θα κανουμε μαζι τις τεχνικες επιστημονικα και οπως πρεπει η να διαβασω τα βιβλια?Δεν υπαρχει κανενας ρε παιδια?Δεν αντεχω .Τωρα μου εδωσε και το entact ο γιατρος για εξτρα βοηθεια και ο ψυχολογος μου θα ναι ενα φοιτητακι καθε Δευτερα?ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ Γνωσιακος Να κανει ΣΩΣΤΑ τη δουλεια του?????????Αμαν πια!!!

----------


## afrula

παιδια βοηθεια!!!Εγω ξερω και ολοι μας και η κοινη λογικη οτι δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος ζωντανος η νεκρος σα το βαμβακι.Αν ερθει καποιος ξερω γω το ρωταω σε πολλους και μου πουν ναι υπαρχει?Αυτος δεν ειναι τρελλος?Τι να τον κανω?Να τον βαλω κατω μεχρι να μου πει οχι φυσικα ?????

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

να του ζητήσεις αποδείξεις!και θα διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν έχει τίποτα να σου δώσει γιατί δεν υπάρχει!

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα γιατί δεν απευθύνεσαι σε κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας που είναι και δωρεάν.Απο προσωπική εμπειρία θα σου πω ότι γίνεται δουλειά

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια βοηθεια!!!Εγω ξερω και ολοι μας και η κοινη λογικη οτι δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος ζωντανος η νεκρος σα το βαμβακι.Αν ερθει καποιος ξερω γω το ρωταω σε πολλους και μου πουν ναι υπαρχει?Αυτος δεν ειναι τρελλος?Τι να τον κανω?Να τον βαλω κατω μεχρι να μου πει οχι φυσικα ?????


\"AN ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ\"
Αφρούλα, δεν πρόκειται να έρθει κανείς και να σου πει τέτοιο πράγμα! Ουτε καν ο τρελός.
Οσο και να ψάξεις, ακόμα και να προσπαθήσεις, δεν θα βρεις ούτε έναν άνθρωπο να σου πει αυτό το πράγμα.
ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΝ.

Απο την άλλη, έξυπνη κοπέλα είσαι.
Γιατί ασχολείσαι με τις εμμονικές σχέσεις?
Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα το τροπάρι τους και το τρυπάκι που σε βάζουν???

Μην ασχολείσαι με αυτά τα \"αν \" και τα \"μήπως\" και τα υποθετικά τί θα γίνει.... είναι όλα μεσα στο κεφάλι σου.

Βρες επιτέλους έναν καλό θεραπευτή κι ας μην είναι και γνωσιακός.
Απευθύνσου στον Νίκο.

----------


## afrula

οταν σου λενε συνεχως εισαι πολυ ασπρη το ακουσα ΑΠΟΨΕ πως να ηρεμησω???Εχω το φοιτητακι στην Ομονοια και αυριο θα ρωτησω για επαγγελματια γιατι ολοι τους εκει διδασκουν και εποπτευουν τους ειδικευομενους.Φοβαμαι τα χρηματα αν παιρνουν 100 ευρω τη συνεδρια καταστραφηκαν οι γονεις μου γιαυτο καλυτερα να τα παρατησω.Μου ειπε τωρα εισαι πολυ ασπρη σαν ευρωπαια εγω με βλεπω μια χαρα καθολου λευκη και βλεπω πιο ασπρες απο μενα παντως σα βαμβακι δε με ειδε ετσι δεν ειναι ????Εγω ημουν μια χαρα και τωρα εχω μια κριση αγχους ,ειμαι χαρουμενη εχω το αγορι μου ξανα γιατι ειχε καποια προβληματα,τη φιλεναδα μου.Ευτυχως που δε χρησιμοποιησε καμοια παρομοιωση σαν....Αλλα δε μπορω να ηρεμησω .

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

έλα βρε αφρούλα μου δεν είναι κακό να είναι κανείς άσπρος ίσα ίσα ειναι και πολύ γλυκό.
όπως λες έχεις πολλούς λόγους για να είσαι χαρούμενη προσπάθησε να μη δίνεις τόση βαρύτητα στα λόγια των άλλων.
και όταν έρχονται αυτές οι σκέψεις προσπάθησε να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου με κατι αλλο!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οταν σου λενε συνεχως εισαι πολυ ασπρη το ακουσα ΑΠΟΨΕ πως να ηρεμησω???Εχω το φοιτητακι στην Ομονοια και αυριο θα ρωτησω για επαγγελματια γιατι ολοι τους εκει διδασκουν και εποπτευουν τους ειδικευομενους.Φοβαμαι τα χρηματα αν παιρνουν 100 ευρω τη συνεδρια καταστραφηκαν οι γονεις μου γιαυτο καλυτερα να τα παρατησω.Μου ειπε τωρα εισαι πολυ ασπρη σαν ευρωπαια εγω με βλεπω μια χαρα καθολου λευκη και βλεπω πιο ασπρες απο μενα παντως σα βαμβακι δε με ειδε ετσι δεν ειναι ????Εγω ημουν μια χαρα και τωρα εχω μια κριση αγχους ,ειμαι χαρουμενη εχω το αγορι μου ξανα γιατι ειχε καποια προβληματα,τη φιλεναδα μου.Ευτυχως που δε χρησιμοποιησε καμοια παρομοιωση σαν....Αλλα δε μπορω να ηρεμησω .


Τι τυχερή που είσαι που έχεις το αγόρι σου!
Και την φιλεναδίτσα σου... ε?

Μείνε σε αυτό που ειπώθηκε Αφρο μου!!!
Ειπώθηκε το είσαι άσπρη ( προφανώς ανοιχτόχρωμη)
Ειπώθηκε το είσαι σαν Ευρωπαία.
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ειπώθηκε το \"σαν βαμβάκι\"
το τελευταίο, μόνο στη φαντασία σου υπάρχει, δες το καθαρά.

:)

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα εγώ είμαι αρκετά μαλαχροινή και πάντα μου άρεσε η ανοιχτόχρωμη επιδερμίδα.Επειδή πάω σε οδοντίατρο αποφάσισα μεταξύ άλλων να κάνω μια ΄λεύκανση δοντιών.Εντάσσεται και αυτό στην γενικότερη αλλαγή που προσπαθώ να κάνω σε μένα.Ακου τώρα πλάκα.Κάτι έλεγα με μια εξαδέλφη μου και γελάσαμε.Μου λέει ξέρεις πως είσαι; σαν τους μαύρους που ανοίγουν το στόμα τους και φαίνονται κάτι άσπρα δόντια.Εβαλα τα γέλια γιατί μου το είχε πεί και η κόρη μου.Εγώ δηλαδή έπρεπε να στενοχωρηθώ;Ευτυχώς τα παιδιά μου πήραν απο τον πατέρα τους και έχουν ανοιχτόχρωμη επιδερμίδα.Εχεις κάτι που είναι ωραίο γιατί σε στενοχωρεί;

----------


## afrula

Δε με στεναχωρει ισα ισα που μαρεσει γιατι ειναι καπως αριστοκρατικο.Αλλα ειμαι ανοιχτοχρωμη βρε παιδια οχι ασπρη !!Δεν αντεχω να λενε ατη τη λεξη απο δω και περα να τους κανω να μιλανε σωστα?Το αγορι μου βασικα δεν υπαρχει 2 με 3 φορες τη βδομαδα το βλεπω και δεν ειναι καθολου ο τυπος μου αλλα ειναι καλο παιδι και τον εχω αναγκη για ναξεκολλησω απο το σπιτι.ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΧΡΩΜΗ ρε παιδια δηλαδη η nikole kidman ειναι ασπρη?Οχι βεβαια !Με εκνευριζει ...Μου ρχεται να τον βρισω οποιος το λεει και weird μου γλυκια να τους λεω συνεχεια ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΣΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΙ?ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΧΑΜΟΣ.

----------


## weird

Καλησπέρα Αφρούλα μου.

Αλήθεια,μέχρι τώρα, πώς αντιδράς όταν σου λένε οτι είσαι άσπρη?

----------


## afrula

Εκνευριζομαι και τους λεω ανοιχτοχρωμη λεγεται οχι ασπρη βλεπετε κανενα βαμβακι?και αν δε καταλαβαινουν γινομαι επιθετικη μεχρι να μουν φυσικα αυτο εννοουσαμε τωρα αν πει κανενας ναι ειναι τρελλος και δεν εχει και αποδειξεις.Ωχ τωρα μπηκα σε αλλο τρυπακι αν πει καποιος ναι τι θα γινει?Αφου δεν υπαρχει!!Ωχ ......weird βοηθεια.Θα ναι τρελλος επομενως δε με νοιαζει.ΑΛΛΑ........ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΙΡΩ.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Εκνευριζομαι και τους λεω ανοιχτοχρωμη λεγεται οχι ασπρη βλεπετε κανενα βαμβακι?και αν δε καταλαβαινουν γινομαι επιθετικη μεχρι να μουν φυσικα αυτο εννοουσαμε τωρα αν πει κανενας ναι ειναι τρελλος και δεν εχει και αποδειξεις.Ωχ τωρα μπηκα σε αλλο τρυπακι αν πει καποιος ναι τι θα γινει?Αφου δεν υπαρχει!!Ωχ ......weird βοηθεια.Θα ναι τρελλος επομενως δε με νοιαζει.ΑΛΛΑ........ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΙΡΩ.



Ωραία... αν κάποιος τρελός πει ναι, θα τον δείρεις.
Και μετά? Θα είσαι εντάξει?

----------


## weird

Πάντως να σου παρατηρήσω οτι καλύτερα για σένα, ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΝ και αφορούν υποθέσεις του μυαλού σου, καλύτερα να τις αγνοείς.
Ξέρω, είναι τραγικά δύσκολο γιατί σε καταλαμβάνει ένα μεγάλο άγχος. 
Παρά το άγχος, εσύ ΠΙΕΖΕ τον εαυτό σου, να βγει έξω και να λειτουργήσει κανονικά.
Εκθέσου. 
Αυτό, το προτείνω σαν μη ειδικός, μπορεί και να βοηθήσει.

----------


## afrula

θα τον δειρω.Θα τον βρισω αλλα αν βλεπω δε παει καλα θα αποχωρησω.Ντρεπομαι να σου πω γιατι κολλησα στους τρελλους και δε μπορω να παρω ανασα απο το αγχος!!!!!!ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΛΕΕΙ Η ΠΑΡΟΙΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΕΛΛΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!!!Μα πως ειναι δυνατον αφου ο τρελλος δεν εχει λογικη ?Παραδινομαι παιδια.Δε θελω να ζω βοηθεια!!

----------


## Sofia

afrula θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, αν οπως εκθετεις εδω τους φοβους σου κ ολες σου τις αμφιβολιες, το κανεις κ με τον ψυχιατρο ή τον καθε ειδικο που σε παρακολουθει...

----------

